# Alibi Board



## williamtsims (Nov 10, 2009)

I just picked up this board for $50, but the kid knew nothing about it. I think it was probably stolen a while back, and somehow he ended up with it.









Does anyone here know anything about it?
How old it is? How much it's worth? If it's worth anything I might just turn around and sell it, but I can't seem to find any information about it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Noktrnl (Sep 7, 2010)

I've only seen Alibi boards at Zumiez, but I don't know much about them.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

Alibi is Zumiez in-house brand. Dont know much about them, but they are basically your beginner's board. A friend of mine who is a girl recently picked one up in a packaged deal for $299 (board, burton bindings, and 32 boots). I haven't really asked her how she likes it yet, but she is a total beginner.

This may give you a start in your research:
http://www.zumiez.com/snow/boards/all-guys-snowboards.html?brand=alibi-snowboards&d=4294967036


----------



## ManaKnight (Feb 13, 2011)

All right, I HATE to bump any old thread and don't plan to do this again. But since I have an Alibi board, I figured I could provide some good insight.

Like everyone has said, it is a Zumiez house brand. They told me the board was good for beginners, and they are very right. Since I'm new to snowboarding and wanted a great deal, I went with the package deal at $300 getting the board, Burton boots (drove to Towson, MD just to get them) and large white Burton bindings. While I don't have experience trying out tons of different boards, the board is perfect for beginners. I honestly don't fall as much as I should, able to keep a good balance, and so on. I'm not that great with turning yet, but I blame myself more than the board. 

Since I'm into snowboarding more than I thought I would, kind of wish I made the big investment in a Burton board, but the Alibi board is still really good. I recommend it for beginners. I haven't needed to wax it yet (board is still mostly new).


----------

